# 3m color quartz s-grade/spectra quartz black sand



## dht (Dec 25, 2011)

hello everyone,i have seen the coolest looking black sand ever,and i want it. the trouble is i have no idea where to get it,or how to have it shipped to me.the sand is 3m color quartz s-grade ,also known as spectrum quartz.please leave your opinions about this sand .what do u think of it?have you used it?and most of all where did you get it? thanks you all in advance.


----------

